# Buying some KYB struts and shocks what else



## ledoux8799 (Aug 17, 2011)

Im changing my wifes struts and shocks on her 08 Altima and tried to research but did not come up with all what i need. I know i need the KYB GR2 struts and rear shocks but do i need to buy any new mounting brackets or bushings, im not sure if they are wear items or not and if they come with the struts and shocks. She has 110,000miles on the originals and it rides like crap. Thanks for any help.


----------

